# Brought home a Gaurdian



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We just picked up a 10mo Great Pyrenees. So excited. She was a rescue, she has a plate and screws in her hip. She is such a love bug! 

Meet... Daisy!
View attachment 230069


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awe she is so beautiful!!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ive got good news... and bad news...
The bad; Daisy broke out of her kennel last night, dont know when but the D link we were using to close the "door" was not locked... so she knocked it off and pushed through. 

The good; when we got up this morning, she was on the front steps, VERY happy to see my son who has taken over the goat chores through the day.

Shes a goober but she knows home base. Yay!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad she stuck by home! That's a good girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well at least you know she'll stay home! Seems she's a quick learner.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So today has begun her offleash training. We went on a walk with both dogs off leash and she is learning to "come" by whistle and she is learning it from Bella my SD. I love having a fully trained dog to teach Daisy the commands. She has learned the dont touch command today also... and go lay down... she is so smert! Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was just thinking of your new GP and wondering how her training was going 😂
Glad she’s learned to stay around while also showing she’s not happy at being crated 🤣
I do think having a trained dog there for her to learn from is very helpful! Especially a smart one like a DS 😉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Did you have a different post about Daisy? I seem to remember additional pictures of the two dogs… and also, sorry, I was remembering wrong thinking you had a DS- But rather you have a sheprador, right?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She sounds like a smart girl (maybe a little too smart when it comes to her jail break, lol). I’m so glad her training is going well and she is happy to be home.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Did you have a different post about Daisy? I seem to remember additional pictures of the two dogs… and also, sorry, I was remembering wrong thinking you had a DS- But rather you have a sheprador, right?


Yes a shepador... not sure what other post. But heres some pics


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Vern said:


> Yes a shepador... not sure what other post. But heres some pics


Shepradors are pretty cool if I may say so myself 😁
I think the pics didn’t load for you tho… 👀


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Hoping this works... some pictures?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Well... i choose pictures and then hit reply and the pictures disappear.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Vern said:


> Well... i choose pictures and then hit reply and the pictures disappear.


If the pup is black in color, there are a few random pictures on "Goat tractors" thread.

Try choosing the paper clip icon and posting it as an attachment before Post reply icon.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Vern said:


> Well... i choose pictures and then hit reply and the pictures disappear.


I usually have to wait a few minutes for mine to load...


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Can you hear me now?
View attachment 230907


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That picture was worth the wait 😂
I always have to wait for them to load as well. Sorry you had such a hassle trying to load pics!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, I can hear you now. Pup sure does have the best seat in the house and looks mighty comfortable sitting there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Its her favorite spot! Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, she’s a cuddler 💕
Makes it hard to get anything done! 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Therapy dog as well!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Awe, she’s a cuddler
> Makes it hard to get anything done!


She is a cuddler, she walks right behind you and if you slow down she will continue going between your legs expecting rubs. Or she will cut you off and expect rubs... lol she has been a great homestead Gaurdian. Loves all the people, and all our animals... the neighbors cat and dog not so much but thats ok.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad she’s figuring out who’s hers and is getting along with everyone so well 👌🍀😁
My sheprador and GP will run and play together while I’m out doing chores… I have to be mindful of where they are headed since they normally are not! I’ve about had my knees taken out with them bounding into me as I’m leading the goats down the driveway 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe. That is too sweet. We just got two 5 month old GP sisters. They are the sweetest things. Sadie loves to come up between our legs and look up at us..Sybil will sit right in front of us and lift her paws for hugs. So glad your girl is settling in and finding her forever place in your hearts!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Vern said:


> Its her favorite spot! Lol
> View attachment 231132


She’s such a sweetheart! 



Boer Mama said:


> I’m glad she’s figuring out who’s hers and is getting along with everyone so well
> My sheprador and GP will run and play together while I’m out doing chores… I have to be mindful of where they are headed since they normally are not! I’ve about had my knees taken out with them bounding into me as I’m leading the goats down the driveway


 My LGD (GP/Komondor mix) and my farm dog (Dane mix) do the same. Though not around the goats, they’re actually careful around them. But they are so wrapped up in each other playing sometimes that they’ll practically take me out when I’m in the middle of the field. After I was almost up ended by these two lovely idiots, we had some serious etiquette lessons. Lol.


----------

